# TBH Feeders



## trenkert (Mar 24, 2016)

Good afternoon.

Need advice on the best way to feed the TBH. I just built four from the Bee Thinking plans and they are awesome! Bee thinking sells the bottles in a tray. Is that the only way? Are there any that resembled the shape of the hive ends?

thx


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

You can also just put a container in the back of the hive with 1:1 sugar syrup in it, and the bees will find it. Make sure you use floats of some sort to reduce drowning.

Wyatt Mangum in his book on TBH recommends using a small plastic trash can cut down to fit in the hive, with wood floats or other material inside for the bees to walk on.

Enjoy,

Erik


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

You can build some that fit the space that your frames are in, but I think that that is more of a pain than it is worth. Find a jar or jars that fit under your bars while sitting inverted on two sticks or scrap pieces of wood, and use them. Like a mason jar with a few holes poked in the lid. Fill a small container that fits under the bars, fill it with corks of something else that floats, open top, and set that in the hive. You can get creative and mount feeders to the outsides of the hive, typically on the ends. With a little imagination, the sky is the limit.


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Duncan151 said:


> You can build some that fit the space that your frames are in, but I think that that is more of a pain than it is worth. Find a jar or jars that fit under your bars while sitting inverted on two sticks or scrap pieces of wood, and use them. Like a mason jar with a few holes poked in the lid. Fill a small container that fits under the bars, fill it with corks of something else that floats, open top, and set that in the hive. You can get creative and mount feeders to the outsides of the hive, typically on the ends. With a little imagination, the sky is the limit.


I have taken the can that came with a package and put it in the back of the hive sitting on two small pieces of wood over a small saucer


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

I use an internal feeder attached to the follower board. Not the prettiest wood working but it is from scraps left over from build the hive. Just insert a mason jar of sugar water with a few holes punched into the lid.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

As a woodworker, I have to say this looks **way** cooler than if you had made it out of a single piece of wood. I like it!

It sure beats the cut-in-two milk jug I am using.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

This works very well, slides underneath a cut out in the divider board. Fill the bowl section with small clean rocks. Buy 2 so when one runs out simply slide the other in place.....very easy, very clean......Walmart $6.00 each


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have that ! Bought it for the cats, they hated it. One for water, one for food. But basically they are the same. 
Now I have a use for them when I get bees !!

TY !!


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, you can't use the one for food it's not air tight. The liquid would just keep pouring out into the bowl......but the water system works great. Just be sure to measure the height and width to make sure it fits....Also to keep the girls inside the hive area use a hand towel to stop up the cracks on the container side..... you'll need 2 to experience how quick and easy the change-out happens


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

There is another thread with this same question at: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321244-best-type-of-feeder-for-top-bar-hive

You can get some good ideas there too.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

trenkert said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> Need advice on the best way to feed the TBH. I just built four from the Bee Thinking plans and they are awesome! Bee thinking sells the bottles in a tray. Is that the only way? Are there any that resembled the shape of the hive ends?
> 
> thx


As I recall the Bee Thinking plans use 1x12, that gives you enough height that any inverted mason jar feeder on the bottom will work. Our favorite inverted mason jar feeder for TBH is a poultry watering device (the red plastic ones for quail have a narrow channel) with a piece of rope pushed in the channel to prevent drowning.


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

I made another follower board and cut a hole that matched the feeder. The #8 hard cloth makes changing the jar easy.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

J-Rat, How do you feed when the hive is full ? (when needed)


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

The bee's are on the other side of the follower board. The top pic. shows how the feeder sits in the hive, the follower board has a slot cut in it to match the opening in the feeder. The screen in the feeder keeps the bee's from flying out when I change out the jar.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Right, but what do you do when the whole hive is full?
Or do you only let it be full enough so that you can have the follower board in at the back- for the feeder?


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tigger19687 said:


> Right, but what do you do when the whole hive is full?
> Or do you only let it be full enough so that you can have the follower board in at the back- for the feeder?


If the whole hive is full, why would you need to feed? 
If you did want to feed, like in the fall, after harvesting honey, or too much honey, then you would have room again.
On the other hand, you may need a bigger hive for other reasons than feeding.


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

The hive is going on it's 3rd season and has not filled yet. They are staying at about 20 bars. With harvesting and culling out the black brood comb the hive has plenty of room.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Duncan151 said:


> If the whole hive is full, why would you need to feed?
> If you did want to feed, like in the fall, after harvesting honey, or too much honey, then you would have room again.
> On the other hand, you may need a bigger hive for other reasons than feeding.


Oh ok, I was thinking if there was a dearth or something, where you might have come but not have it full.


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

I just did a hive inspection. comb on 16 bars, lots of capped brood and a few bars of honey and pollen. 
While doing the inspection on the top bar I saw some scout bee's checking out my 3rd new lang hive that is baited with 
old brood comb and lemon grass oil.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep. I use an entrance feeder like the one shown in J-Rat's photo, and put it on either side of the bees' living area.


----------



## sandy7263 (Feb 18, 2019)

I love your feeder. I'm currently building my TBH. I've searched your posts for details and I don't see specifics on feeder. Do you have measurements and what size wood you used?


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

sandy7263 said:


> I love your feeder. I'm currently building my TBH. I've searched your posts for details and I don't see specifics on feeder. Do you have measurements and what size wood you used?


1/2 " plywood and 1 x 2 pine , # 8 hard cloth. As the hives are not standard, you will need to custom fit your project to your hive.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Old ice cream container in the back of the hive, cheap and efficient. Notice the floats to prevent drowning.


----------

